# Treats



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

You name the treat she turns her nose up at them ............
Any ideas?

the funny thing is that she does not like can food
but she just loves her kibble dry food

Rebecca


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My grand-puppy, Memphis, was not really interested in treats either until he visited us. I was giving my cat their afternoon treats, Whiskas Temptations, and Memphis snagged one. He loved them. He's a little older now and likes doggie treats, but his early training was using cat treats! I don't suppose they hurt him.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My boys are very, very picky about food and treats...
we tried several different brands and they would only eat Soft and Chewy Buddy Biscuits:
https://www9.mailordercentral.com/cloudstar....asp?number=W17
you can find them at places like - World Market

They will now eat the dry buddy biscuits as well - but those are about the only treats. They won't even eat the treats from 3 dog bakery..


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> You name the treat she turns her nose up at them ............
> Any ideas?
> 
> the funny thing is that she does not like can food
> ...


WOAH! that sounds EXACTLY like massimo!! he won’t eat canned food and he doesn't really like store bought treats. 
the only store bought treats he likes are the nylabone natural healthy edibles. 
BUT, he LOVES carrots! LOL he doesn’t really like green beans, but i give them to him and every once in a while instead of playing with them, he'll actually eat it.... oh and i also give them some boiled chicken on occasion. 

mini- she's a hoover. she eats anything.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you tried Zuke's mini natural? Maggie loves them!!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Neither of my dogs like canned food either!

They love people food treats (carrot pieces, tiny bits of sandwich meat which I use for training lures). 

They also both like certain dog biscuits. Most of the Nutro brand ones and some others I have tried.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Rosco will only eat dried chicken breast strips, I used to cut them up and give to him as treats but found out that they give him gas really bad so I stopped giving them to him. Now the only thing that I have found that he likes is the little weinies from the baby food section but not the chicken flavor, if he had it his way chicken is all it would be but the gas smell is just to strong smelling to handle. But he will still eat the beef flavored ones. He is a really finecky eater and really doesn't eat much that really worryies me though. My husband is always telling me that he wont let himself starve he will eat when he is hungry. Anyone know if there are dried beef strips out there I could purchase now that he's not getting his chicken breast strips, I dont want to keep giving him the baby weinies they aren't that cheap. Thank You


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

have you tried Cheerios? I used to use those for Lucy because she was the same way, could care less about treats. She LOVES cheerios, esp the honey nut kind. I like using them in training class because they didn't smell!


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

> have you tried Cheerios? I used to use those for Lucy because she was the same way, could care less about treats. She LOVES cheerios, esp the honey nut kind. I like using them in training class because they didn't smell![/B]



Thank You All for such great advice.

I just gave her some Cheerios she just loves them

Thanks a bunch........... 

Rebecca


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you tried Dr. Beckers Bites? They might be kind of hard to find everywhere but they are the best selling treat in my town. I've never met a dog who didn't love them. 

I sell them on my site with free shipping for Spoiled Maltese members but I haven't put them up yet. They seem to sell quickly through word of mouth so I never got around to it. 

Below is the link to the website for the treat. But if your interested in buying some PM me and I'll get the order set up. I sent some to the the boyz in their secret santa basket if you want to see how they liked them.

Izzy will even let me brush her mats out for Becker Bites. 

Dr. Becker's Bites

Leslie


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Have you tried Zuke's mini natural? Maggie loves them!!![/B]



Ditto!!! She won't eat most other treats but she LOVES these!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496450
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i am so glad the cheerios worked!!


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

I just ordered some of those Dr. Becker Bites I hope Rosco thinks they are as good as other dogs, he's a real picky eater and I'm trying to find him something that he will like cause we start puppy classes on the 8th of the month and I need some good treats that hopefully he will like. I have tried quit a bit of treats and the only ones he likes are the chicken breasts and they give him really bad gas so were trying to stay away from the chicken products so if you have any ideas on good treats please let me know. Thank You so much, Lora


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Flosses by Merrick! I call it "puppy crack", it's like an addiction. 
For a puppy I always give it to him with supervision. I will only let him chew it if I'm there watching how much he bites eats off.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> Have you tried Dr. Beckers Bites? They might be kind of hard to find everywhere but they are the best selling treat in my town. I've never met a dog who didn't love them.
> 
> I sell them on my site with free shipping for Spoiled Maltese members but I haven't put them up yet. They seem to sell quickly through word of mouth so I never got around to it.
> 
> ...


I bought Rosco some of the Dr. Becker Bites and he loved them only one problem they gave him the runs really bad I mean all day long he was going poop every 20 minutes or so to the point where we thought we were going to have to take him in. I made him some chicken & rice to stop the diarehhia, even though the chicken gives him bad gas but I had to stop the diarehhia, and it worked it took till the next day but it worked. The reason I know it was the Becker Bites is cause the diarehhia was solid black and the bites are black. He sure loved'em though. To bad about the runs.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> Flosses by Merrick! I call it "puppy crack", it's like an addiction.
> For a puppy I always give it to him with supervision. I will only let him chew it if I'm there watching how much he bites eats off.[/B]


What are Flosses???


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499561
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flossys, by Merrick. They're chews. My puppy loves 'em, you just have to monitor then and watch what how much they bite off.

http://www.waggintails.com/store/DisplayPr...+Flossy+Tendons


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=506684
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You I just ordered 1 to see if he likes it, the shipping on just 1 was 7.00 the flossie was just 2.59, they get you somehow. Do you know where else these can be bought? If he likes them Id like to find somewhere else to buy them so I dont have to pay the S&H. Please let me know


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=506701
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flossys, by Merrick. They're chews. My puppy loves 'em, you just have to monitor then and watch what how much they bite off.

http://www.waggintails.com/store/DisplayPr...+Flossy+Tendons
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank You I just ordered 1 to see if he likes it, the shipping on just 1 was 7.00 the flossie was just 2.59, they get you somehow. Do you know where else these can be bought? If he likes them Id like to find somewhere else to buy them so I dont have to pay the S&H. Please let me know
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here is a link to Merrick's retail locator!!! Merrick Locator


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I second the vote for the Nylabone Nutridents. I used Zukes for awhile but they make tear staining worse at least they did over here.


----------

